# Key Post: Compassionate Leave



## Mary (8 Jun 2004)

How many days is an employee entitled to for the death of aunt, uncle or grandparent & also for parent.
In my work place you are expected to come to work until late afternoon on the day of the removal (that for grandparent)
Cannnot find anything on website about this.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (8 Jun 2004)

*Compassionate Leave*

This link might be of interest.


----------



## XXY (16 Jun 2004)

*Compassionate Leave*

Hi Mary,

Force Majeure leave is handled in the post above. However other compassionate leave not covered by force majeure leave will depend on your employment contract, custom and practice within your workplace or the employer's discretion.

The following from ucc in cork is typical of the compassionate leave granted in the Public Service.

[broken link removed]

INTRODUCTION

Compassionate Leave is intended to provide paid leave, in the event of the death of an employee’s immediate family member.

ELIGIBILITY
UCC employees under a contract of employment for at least one year are entitled to Compassionate Leave.

ENTITLEMENT
Employees are entitled to either one or three days paid Compassionate Leave in the event of the death of an immediate relative (see guidelines).

GUIDELINES
(A) Employees are entitled to 3 days Compassionate Leave in the event of the death of:
A parent
Spouse/partner
Brother/sister
Child
A person to whom the employee is in loco parentis
A dependant residing with the employee, if the employee is responsible for funeral arrangements. 
(B) Employees are entitled to 1 days Compassionate Leave in the event of the death of:
Mother/father in-law
Grandparent
Grandchild


XXY


----------



## Spacer (17 Jun 2004)

*..*

Bottom line is that there's no statutory entitlement to compassionate leave.

Force majeure wouldn't seem to be factor in the circumstancs you describe.

It's really a question of what your employer regards as fair and/or appropriate but this of course is open to interpretation.


----------



## ajapale (25 Dec 2005)

*Re: >>Compassionate Leave*

I have made this old post a key post.
ajapale


----------

